# What should our symbol be?



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

As people with social anxiety, I believe that we should have a symbol that represents us. In my opinion, our symbol should be the deer.


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Do you mind explaining why you think that?


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Our symbol should be socially awkward penguin Hehehe


----------



## Oscar7 (May 20, 2011)

It should be that, of course. It embodies all that is SA in one gif.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

The deer is not a good choice. the deer is a herd animal.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

A wolf


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I think we should have a little symbol so we can recognise each other IRL, but others won't know what it means. Something that could go on badges or bumper stickers.


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

I got it! A turtle, because it pulls its head into its shell when afraid. We could wear a reversible badge, one side with the turtle's head out to show that we are open to contact and the other with its head pulled back into its shell if we are scared.


----------



## Losteagle (May 20, 2011)

Kevco said:


> I got it! A turtle, because it pulls its head into its shell when afraid. We could wear a reversible badge, one side with the turtle's head out to show that we are open to contact and the other with its head pulled back into its shell if we are scared.


I like this idea.. It kinda fits us no...


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

Kevco said:


> I got it! A turtle, because it pulls its head into its shell when afraid. We could wear a reversible badge, one side with the turtle's head out to show that we are open to contact and the other with its head pulled back into its shell if we are scared.


Hey you're right, the turtle is a good symbol.


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Kevco said:


> I got it! A turtle, because it pulls its head into its shell when afraid. We could wear a reversible badge, one side with the turtle's head out to show that we are open to contact and the other with its head pulled back into its shell if we are scared.


Sir I am willing to pay up to 40 U.S dollars for one of those. You should consider making them.


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

Just Tony said:


> Sir I am willing to pay up to 40 U.S dollars for one of those. You should consider making them.


I'll get on it right away!

I will put you in charge of the youtube video for it which should go like majorly viral overnight. We could get Justin Beiber to wear one, he does charity work. 10% of the proceeds from sales could go to help shy kids, the rest to line our pockets and make us filthy rich.

We gotta make shyness cool and mainstream somehow.

We could even have a rainbow turtle design for gay shy kids.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

:s


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)




----------



## crystaltears (Mar 10, 2011)

I was thinking turtle too


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Or


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Mouse or turtle.


----------

